# quel IDE eclipse pour Mac



## prugne (4 Septembre 2009)

je vais sur cet URL : http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/
mais quel version choisir : mac carbon ou mac cocoa ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## feebeling (4 Septembre 2009)

Je dirai cocoa, sachant que carbon est en fin de vie.


----------



## bompi (4 Septembre 2009)

Idem. Mais je choisirais aussi de poster dans un forum dédié au développement ...


----------



## grumff (5 Septembre 2009)

cocoa, sans hésitation. Y'a un net gain de réactivité, je m'étonne d'ailleurs qu'ils diffusent encore la version carbon, ça doit être juste pour la compatibilité mac os X.4 ou .3 qui ne doit plus être assurée avec la version cocoa&#8230;


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Septembre 2009)

Moi je vote Carbon


----------



## prugne (21 Juillet 2010)

est-ce que vous savez parameter sous eclipse Mac des raccourcis claviers?
pour eviter de tout taper par exemple : System.out.println?
et j ai eclipse en anglais, c est possible de le parametrer en Fr?

je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## grumff (23 Juillet 2010)

Dans les prefs : java -> editor -> Templates
Après ça s'utilise comme l'autocompletion (ctrl-espace). Sachant que t'as déjà sysout pour System.out.println


----------

